# Eos VIN numbers (contains VIN decoder chart)



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*deciphering VIN codes...*

hey gang.....
I was wondering if anyone knew how to decipher the vin code for determining what type of option comes with an EOS. i'm trying to look up a wheat beige with code 
WVWFA71FX7V022121

any clues? thanks....


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (archiea)*

I'm not sure, but I don't think it's possible to tell what options are on a vehicle based solely on the VIN #.
I got this info from http://www.firehouse.com/extri....html
_In North America, the 17-character VIN is divided into four sections: 
The first three characters uniquely identify the manufacturer, make and type of vehicle (with the exception of manufacturers that produce fewer than 500 vehicles per year). 
The second section consists of five characters (VIN positions four to eight) and identify the attributes of the vehicle. For each type of vehicle (passenger cars, MPVs, trucks, buses, trailers, motorcycles or incomplete vehicles other than trailers), different information is reported. 
The third section of the VIN consists of one character which is the "check" digit, a security feature of this numbering system. This character can be numeric or the letter X. 
The fourth section consists of eight characters, positions 10-17 of the VIN. The first character, position number 10, represents the vehicle model year. Position 11 represents the plant of manufacture. Positions 12 through 17 form a sequential production number._
From this, to me it appears that the VIN # would only tell you that it's an EOS and when and where it was manufactured.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (archiea)*

carfax.com will tell you basic info about a car, such as what engine and package it has, by typing in the vin number. That car is a 2.0T with the Luxury package.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 7:55 AM 1-1-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_
In North America, the 17-character VIN is divided into four sections: 

The second section consists of five characters (VIN positions four to eight) and identify the attributes of the vehicle. For each type of vehicle (passenger cars, MPVs, trucks, buses, trailers, motorcycles or incomplete vehicles other than trailers), different information is reported. 

I'm no expert on VIN's but I do know working with our fleet vehicles that the dealership can determine some very basic information about the vehicle from the VIN. My experience is pretty much exclusively with trucks, but I'm sure this would apply to passenger cars as well. 
They seem to be able to determine information like; whether or not the vehicle is 4x4 or 2x4, regular cab extended cab or crew cab, Long box or short box (re: wheelbase), automatic or manual trans, and engine size. Other than that, I'm not aware of how much more they can determine from the VIN.
When dealing with body repairs, I know the paint codes are often requested if the body shop hasn't seen the vehicle. I generally have this info on the paperwork for the vehicle, but I believe on NA vehicles the paint codes are usually on a sticker or plate located under the hood in the engine compartment.
To determine the color, it's possible you will need to get the paint code info.
Kevin


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_carfax.com will tell you basic info about a car, such as what engine and package it has, by typing in the vin number. That car is a 2.0T with the Luxury package.

_Modified by gilesrulz at 7:55 AM 1-1-2007_

Thank yiou... I thought you had to pay just to see that. 
I went to go see it in person.. its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (just4fun)*

The only paint code I've found on my Eos is on a paper tag stuck to the spare tire well. Any one found one somehere else?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_The only paint code I've found on my Eos is on a paper tag stuck to the spare tire well.

That paper tag in the spare tire well is known as a 'build sticker', and it is the font of all wisdom about exactly how your car is constructed. Although you can determine some very limited configuration information from the VIN (body style, engine, and airbag equipment), you can get everything from the build sticker.
There will be a second build sticker in the front page of your owner manual, although there are slight differences in code content between the sticker in the owner manual and the sticker in the trunk. For more information about build stickers, see this post: Understanding Production Codes & Build Stickers
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: deciphering VIN codes... (PanEuropean)*

Here is a VIN decoder that will help you comprehend what is contained in the VIN of model year 2007 Volkswagen products. Be aware that not all the positions are used in all regions of the world. Generally speaking, if you see the letter 'Z' in a VIN (outside of North America), the Z is a filler character that indicates that that particular spot in the VIN is not being used to contain any data.
Michael
*MY 2007 Volkswagen VIN Decoder*


----------



## 120 volts (Jan 29, 2007)

*Eos production numbers*

The dealership I bought my Eos from said VW only made 13,000 this year with mine being number 842 off the line. I am also the only owner in Columbus With the blue color. Is there a way to find out if I am the owner of number 842 by looking at the vin?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Usually the last of the VIN would say 842.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos production numbers (120 volts)*

Agreed. 
Normally the *last 6 digits* of the VIN number are the sequential serial number. The numbers to the left of the the last 6 digits exist for other purposes - if you are curious and want to know what all the other digits represent, you can download the super-secret "VW VIN Decoder" which is attached below as a PDF file. Don't tell anyone in any of the other Vortex forums that we have a VIN decoder here - there are only a limited number of these PDFs available, and once they are gone, they are gone.







So don't take more than 1, OK?
Before you can use the Super-Secret VIN Decoder, you have to go to your local VW dealer and get a "super-secret VIN Decoder Ring", or, ask your kids to look for the decoder ring in the bottom of the their breakfast cereal boxes.








Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos production numbers (PanEuropean)*

The question is whether or not they started the serial numbers (positions 12-17) at 000000 or something else. My serial # is 027488, built 08 Dec 2006. Did VW produce 27,488 Eoses by that date?
RBB


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos production numbers (120 volts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *120 volts* »_The dealership I bought my Eos from said VW only made 13,000 this year









Just to clarify, that is the number of EOS produced for the US market, not the worldwide production number. 
Your EOS may very well be the 842nd EOS produced, or, it is possible your salesperson may have been refering to it being the 842nd EOS imported/sold into the US.
Kevin


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Since the Eos sold in Europe for a few months before it started shipping to the US, I would be surprised to hear that production # 842 was a US spec car.
However, I bought one of the first cars to come to Houston, and I'm around 4,000, so maybe the serial is "zeroed" for NAR vs ROW cars ??? Someone with an early European model perhaps could assist by sharing they number


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Mine is 4064 and I believe the dealership had my car since late August 2006. I doubt that mine is the 4064th EOS produced.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Since the Eos sold in Europe for a few months before it started shipping to the US, I would be surprised to hear that production # 842 was a US spec car.
However, I bought one of the first cars to come to Houston, and I'm around 4,000, *so maybe the serial is "zeroed" for NAR vs ROW cars ??? *Someone with an early European model perhaps could assist by sharing they number

No, that would not be right because my US spec Eos, produced 8 Dec 2006, has a VIN ending in 27488


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

Sounds about right. Mine was quite early and the last 6 are 001370.
Got mine the day before official release in UK. Early July 2006.
The Vin decoder seems strange tho...I have 6 letters to start, the check digit isn't 1-9 or x, and the series (pos'n 4) is wrong.
Mmmmmmmmmmm










_Modified by swordfish1 at 3:30 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

So the VIN # is really for the worldwide then. Interesting.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_...maybe the serial is "zeroed" for NAR vs ROW cars?

I don't think that is the case, but sometimes the sequential production number is incremented upwards to a higher 'round' number each month. This makes it easier to estimate the build date of the vehicles. Below is an example of how this is done for the Phaeton (note the year 2006 numbers) - I don't know if the Eos assembly plant follows a similar procedure, but it is quite possible... I doubt if VW has built 27,000 of them already.
Michael
*Phaeton Sequential Production Numbers*


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Since the Eos sold in Europe for a few months before it started shipping to the US, I would be surprised to hear that production # 842 was a US spec car.
However, I bought one of the first cars to come to Houston, and I'm around 4,000, so maybe the serial is "zeroed" for NAR vs ROW cars ??? Someone with an early European model perhaps could assist by sharing they number

There is a way for VIN 000842 to be in the U.S. Remember that the U.S. dealers had a very limited number of "showroom cars" imported in the August timeframe to show people. It's fair to assume that those are among the first 2500 or so to come off the line. Don't know if it actually happened, don't know if the OP has one of those demo units.
FTR: Mine is 6558. off the boat September 10 I believe, delivered to dealership September 20. Whether that vehicle is #5558, #6558, or some other production number is to be determined....


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
FTR: Mine is 6558. off the boat September 10 I believe, delivered to dealership September 20. Whether that vehicle is #5558, #6558, or some other production number is to be determined....

Yours must have been on the slow boat. My number is 7441, came in through the Houston port and I took delivery on 08/31/06.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Yours must have been on the slow boat. My number is 7441, came in through the Houston port and I took delivery on 08/31/06.

Canada Customs mistook the boat for a Portugese trawler and kept looking for the illegal catch of fish. Once they realized that Eos are not an exotic type of cod, they released the load.








Perhaps Canadian vehicles, being just a tad different from the U.S. models, get extra attention before getting loaded? Or I could have the wrong port date for Halifax.... Ummm, just realized. Small allocation, perhaps from multiple build weeks, before being packaged up and sent to Halifax. Whereas one build week would be more than enough for a shipment each to Houston, San Diego, and Newark I'm guessing. Maybe.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Mines 26618 (I think for an 11/27 build - One of the early 3.2's)


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_There is a way for VIN 000842 to be in the U.S. Remember that the U.S. dealers had a very limited number of "showroom cars" imported in the August timeframe to show people. It's fair to assume that those are among the first 2500 or so to come off the line.

Mine was one of those cars. It's number is 3624


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Eos production numbers (120 volts)*

Welcome to the forums. What dealer in c'bus did you get it from? Be sure to check out fatdubs.com and ohiovw.com for some local Ohio forums. Cheers!


----------



## 120 volts (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Eos production numbers (Shaka)*

Hey guys thanks for all the info! I Got my Eos at Byers Volkswagen on Hamilton Road over by the airport and it was in their showroom. I will look at the vin # tonight when the wife gets home with the car ( I have driven it once







)


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Mise is 7744. Order on march 29 2006 and deliver on sept 15th 2006.

Hotmoose
Quebec, Canada
Silver essence, DSG, Luxury


----------



## 120 volts (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*

looked at the vin today and the last 6 numbers are 027308. So it is still possible for it to be # 842 imported to the U.S.?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (120 volts)*

It seems more likely that the salesman was exaggerating the rarity of the car.
If you look at the sales figures , the 842nd car _sold_ was way back in September. While it's possible your car has been sitting around that long, it seems very unlikely with a VIN that high.
To put it into some perspective, I bought my car in early October, which would puts me in the first 1500 sold in the US, and my cars VIN is in the 3000 range. 
If you really want to know for sure, take your VIN into the Ask a Salesman thread, they can probably tell you when it was manufactured.



_Modified by gilesrulz at 7:14 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

If the Eos is like the Touareg, the date of manufacture is located on the inside of the driver door.


----------



## 120 volts (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

Yeah looked at the tag by the front door and date of manufacture was 12/06


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (120 volts)*

Same day as my car was built. I guess that makes them siblings.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (120 volts)*

To put up another "mile marker" for VINs,
mine was produced Oct 25th, 2006 and the VIN ends 020,1xx (last digits omitted)
It was Dealer Delivered early Dec (maybe at their other dealership nearby), and I bought late December.
From the sales figures page, there were only 3394 total sold by end of 2006 (USA), so in addition to VINs being worldwide, I am also strongly in belief of some sort of rounding of VINs by month/sales quarter.
(although it does seem odd to me that only 200 had been produced for worldwide sales during the month of October; does this seem to be the right production level?)
Here's a theory (for others to help expand, or disprove):
made before launch in July/Aug = 0x,xxx
made 1st sales/prod. quarter July-Sept = 1x,xxx
made 2nd sales/prod. quarter Oct-Dec = 2x,xxx
etc.
maybe also some secondary, monthly rounding?
Those numbers would allow for up to 30,000 to be numbered within the half-year, which seems like a reasonable level. A few less if they actually had used monthly rounding in some months, depending on when they rounded/to what number they round up.(ie. next 100, next 500?)
William
_modified with theory on VIN counting_


_Modified by kghia at 10:43 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Mines 26618 (I think for an 11/27 build - One of the early 3.2's)

Well mine is 21,713 which is even lower. Makes one wonder how many 3.2's where produced between these 2 cars. Though from what I've told, for every 3 2.0's produced they produce 1 3.2. Wonder how accurate this is. Is the actual number of these still at 15,000 for the US allotment? If so curious how many are the 2.0 engine and how many are the 3.2 engine.
As for the build date not sure as I don't take delivery for another 2 weeks. It's presently sitting in my dealers heated garage as I had requested a March/April delivery of this baby. For it it's not going to be my daily car. It will be my warm sunny fun day car. I'm keeping my Passat for my daily driver car.


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

mine is 35578... not sure where that ranks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I am also strongly in belief of some sort of rounding of VINs by month/sales quarter.

That is consistent with what we have observed with the Phaeton VINs - the numbers are reset upwards to a 'round' number at certain intervals (e.g. beginning of month, in the case of the Phaeton, same with the Eos beginning Jan 1 2007) - I suppose this makes it easier for technicians and VW engineers to keep track of certain lots of cars.
Below are illustrations that show how VIN numbers are assigned by month of production to Eos vehicles, and also illustrations that provide more detail about engine and transmission codes.
Michael
*Eos VIN Assignment by date of production*

*Eos Engine Codes Rest of World market *(as of February, 2007)

*Eos Transmission Codes Rest of World market *(as of February, 2007)

*Eos Engine Codes* *North America* (as of February, 2007)

*Eos Transmission Codes North America* (as of February, 2007)


----------

